# Disque dur sur Apple TV



## dikkenfrost (10 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

je souhaite acheter une apple TV V2 ou V3 (celle en 1080p)
J'ai besoin de savoir s'il est possible de connecter un disque dur externe (non NAS) directement sur l'ATV après l'avoir débridé/jailbraké et installé XBMC.

Si certains d'entre vous l'ont fait , merci de nous faire partager cela.

Si ce n'est pas possible, quelle autre solution proposez vous pour utiliser XBMC et un disque dur externe à moindre cout?


----------



## stéphane83 (10 Mars 2012)

dikkenfrost a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je souhaite acheter une apple TV V2 ou V3 (celle en 1080p)
> J'ai besoin de savoir s'il est possible de connecter un disque dur externe (non NAS) directement sur l'ATV après l'avoir débridé/jailbraké et installé XBMC.
> ...



Essaye de trouver un Apple TV1 d'occasion dans ces cas là.
Elle était équipée d'un disque dur.


----------



## Rem64 (11 Mars 2012)

Le port USB de l'apple TV n'est pas utilisable pour un disque USB. Le mieux si tu cherches à utiliser un disque c'est un NAS.

Sinon il faut passer par un PC ou MAC.


----------

